# Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels



## Lt.Ford (18. Dezember 2012)

*Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, wie schnell die Übertragungsrate über ein LAN-Kabel maximal sein kann.
1 GBit/s geht durchs Kabel auf jeden Fall, das hab ich auch hier zu Hause, aber ab wann fängt das Kabel an zu limitieren?

MfG


----------



## Supeq (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*

Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen.  1GBit/s ist für den normalen Heimanwender schon das Maximum, es gibt allerdings auch schon Standards für bis zu 100GBit/s


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*

Ich will nicht wissen, was das Maximum von Heimanwendern ist, sondern was das Maximum der Kabel ist... Das steht doch oben, oder nicht?

Zum Standard mit "bis zu" 100 GBit/s: Die gehn aber sicher nicht durch 1 Kabel, oder?


----------



## Muetze (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, was das Maximum von Heimanwendern ist, sondern was das Maximum der Kabel ist... Das steht doch oben, oder nicht?
> 
> Zum Standard mit "bis zu" 100 GBit/s: Die gehn aber sicher nicht durch 1 Kabel, oder?


 
Die limitierenden Faktoren sind dabei, der Leitungsquerschnitt, die Schirmung, die Länge, die Dämpfung auf dem Kabel und auch das Leitungsmaterial.
In deinen Fall Kupfer, das kapiert jeder, aber du Redest hier von einen Stinknormalen Lan-Kabel für 100MBit Ethernet, mit nen RJ45 Stecker?
Der Standard ist hier im übrigen schon  wichtig denn ein RJ45 Stecker packt keine 100Gbit mehr, dafür reicht der Stecker und das Kabel einfach nicht mehr....


----------



## XT1024 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, was das Maximum von Heimanwendern ist, sondern was das Maximum der Kabel ist...


 Coax Kabel bei 10BASE2 - 10 Mbit? Eine eher allgemeingehaltene Frage.
10-gigabit Ethernet - Wikipedia mit RJ45 und angeblich ab Cat5


----------



## Supeq (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, was das Maximum von Heimanwendern ist, sondern was das Maximum der Kabel ist... Das steht doch oben, oder nicht?
> 
> Zum Standard mit "bis zu" 100 GBit/s: Die gehn aber sicher nicht durch 1 Kabel, oder?


 
Deswegen meinte ich ja, das deine Frage viel zu allgemein gestellt ist, denn LAN-Kabel ist nicht gleich LAN-Label. Die 100GBit/s gehen durch *ein *Kabel, welches allerdings 8 Adern(=4Lanes) enthält. Über eine einzelne Lane können bisher (allerdings auch nur in Testprojekten) 25GBit/s übertragen werden.


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*

Danke, ungefähr sowas wollte ich als Antwort^^


----------



## Muetze (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Übertragungsrate eines LAN-Kabels*

deine Frage is ähnlich, als ob du nach ner PS-Obergrenze beim Ottomotor suchst, das ist ja auch von mehreren Faktoren abhängig


----------

